# was your pregnancy test darker



## starryeye31

just wondered if your lines on your pregnancy test were darker when pregnant for twins , Years ago I had was pregnant for twins , they were in 2 seperate sacs , when I went back to the doc a few months later I only had one baby doc said it must have absorbed itself . now this time I think Im carrying twins for a few reasons , I have bad sickness all day , my breast are so very sore , Im showing already , Ive gained 9 lbs so far and when I took my test At 11 dpo I had a faint positive on a 50 test , then when I got my bfp at 14 dpo it was real dark 2 days later the positive line was way darker and fatter then the control line .


----------



## 2plustwins

Congratulations on your pregnancy. :happydance::yipee::crib:
Mine wasn't any darker, but it did seem to show up right away. 
I was really sick beginning at 5 weeks pregnant. I had severe migraines and my breast were very sore.


----------



## snowgirl

My Test line was way darker than the control line. Have a look in the BFP gallery. I posted my test there under "FRER & Clearblue" in the title.


----------



## starryeye31

Thanks , Snowgirl could you look at my test and see what you think ? they are in the gallery under my bfps:) the bottom test was taken a day after af was due , and thats the one that has the real thick positive line . also I got a doppler yesterday and am getting 2 different heart beats besides mine , there is one by my belly button that runs about 130ish and the other closer to my right side that is higher around 160s and sometimes higher , maybe its the same baby idk .


----------



## snowgirl

starryeye31 said:


> Thanks , Snowgirl could you look at my test and see what you think ? they are in the gallery under my bfps:) the bottom test was taken a day after af was due , and thats the one that has the real thick positive line . also I got a doppler yesterday and am getting 2 different heart beats besides mine , there is one by my belly button that runs about 130ish and the other closer to my right side that is higher around 160s and sometimes higher , maybe its the same baby idk .

Just had a look. The 16dpo does have a very strong test line. Have you tried since? I didn't test until about 18dpo as my IVF clinic told me not to. So the test lines were super strong by then and took most of the dye from the control lines as well. 

My midwife listened to the babies heartbeats on Tuesday. She counted one at 160bpm and the other at 130bpm. She said if you don't hear a difference of 20bpm from the babies then you are listening to the same one. The places you are getting the heartbeats from is just like mine as well, one in middle but one of mine on my left hand side! Sounds really hopeful that you are having twins! How do you feel about it? :hug:


----------



## Faerie

2plustwins said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy. :happydance::yipee::crib:
> Mine wasn't any darker, but it did seem to show up right away.
> I was really sick beginning at 5 weeks pregnant. I had severe migraines and my breast were very sore.

I've had this, minus the migraines, was hoping for twins but at my scan yesterday they said just one!


----------



## starryeye31

thanks snowgirl , I would love to have twins but It would be scary for me , My other kiddos were all born early and real tiny , I usually only carry a baby for 7 months , my son was born at 6 months . I have not tested at all since the 16dpo test , I have a doc appointment on oct 6th and will get my first scan that day . also I have gained 9lbs already and have not been eating anymore then before as I have all day sickness it seems , preggie pops are my new fave food .


----------



## snowgirl

starryeye31 said:


> thanks snowgirl , I would love to have twins but It would be scary for me , My other kiddos were all born early and real tiny , I usually only carry a baby for 7 months , my son was born at 6 months . I have not tested at all since the 16dpo test , I have a doc appointment on oct 6th and will get my first scan that day . also I have gained 9lbs already and have not been eating anymore then before as I have all day sickness it seems , preggie pops are my new fave food .

I can see how you'd be concerned about carrying twins with your history. Hope everything goes well on the 6th. :hug:

Mine was all day sickness as well in the early stages, now just occasionally. Must seek out these 'preggie pops' you speak of :)


----------



## starryeye31

Thanks hun , those preggie pops do work wonders , it helps so much when Im out shopping or riding in the car , the flavors are a bit weird , they have lavendar flavor , ginger , speramint , pepermint , and a few more I bet you can find them online . :hug:


----------

